# Member no



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
Anyone got a Brittany ferries membership no they want to pm to me to use for a return ferry from n Spain in July?


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

PM sent. Graham


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi,
Can anyone give me their Brittany Ferries membership please. Portsmouth to St. Malo. If you could PM me. 
Much appreciated.
Al.
sennen523.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## patward (Jan 16, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Brittany Ferries new winter timetable now available. Every little helps.


----------

